# air pressure testing new PEX system



## dgibson (Feb 17, 2012)

i ave finally go to the pressure stage. 2 shower connections and one hose bib have only end plugs, otherwise all angle stops are in so are in the test. i have pressured up to 70 psi (funny, i took the air off at 65 psi and it climbed to 71, i assume the pex expanded a little then recovered?)

how long should i let it stand?  i have heard 2 hours and 24 hours both.  

is 70 psi enough? i have heard 60 is cool, and also heard to take it to 100. just seems scary but if its rated for much higher then it should be ok, just makes me nervous


david


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 17, 2012)

dgibson said:


> i ave finally go to the pressure stage. 2 shower connections and one hose bib have only end plugs, otherwise all angle stops are in so are in the test. i have pressured up to 70 psi (funny, i took the air off at 65 psi and it climbed to 71, i assume the pex expanded a little then recovered?)
> 
> how long should i let it stand?  i have heard 2 hours and 24 hours both.
> 
> ...


When you pump air up under pressure, it gets cold and after it warms up in your water lines it will gain several lbs in pressure. any time your lines warm up or cool off it will change the pressure. temp. and pressure are related. 
70 lbs i would think would be fine.  Paul


----------



## dgibson (Feb 17, 2012)

paul52446m said:


> When you pump air up under pressure, it gets cold and after it warms up in your water lines it will gain several lbs in pressure. any time your lines warm up or cool off it will change the pressure. temp. and pressure are related.
> 70 lbs i would think would be fine.  Paul



thanks - i will let it stand 2-3 more hours and then go "live", although we are on vacation next week so i may wait till next weekend upon return to actually fill with water. i am a DIY'er and did the entire 3/2/2, adding a new hose bib and shop sink in the garage, 100% alone so i am pretty proud of my accomplishemnt at this point.


----------

